# First Time out in the Panhandle



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys! After having been in Tallahassee for four years of undergrad, and being limited to only foot fishing, I finally made it out on a boat. Let me tell you, the fishing here is the real deal. I had a blast scouting with one of my buddies for my first time ever here, and I'm hooked. I made a quick video so if y'all want to watch it, go on and take a look! The reds were awesome, the grass flats here made them so visible it was like... well, picking pumpkins out of a pumpkin patch. Hope you guys enjoy, and tight lines!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice. I fish there often in my LT-25.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool video!


----------



## jivarie (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice - which ramp did you guys launch from?


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Nice work!


Thanks steve!!
I appreciate it!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

"RockyG" said:


> Nice. I fish there often in my LT-25.


Thats awesome man, maybe I'll see you out there!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Cool video!


Thanks man, I appreciate the view!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

jivarie said:


> Nice - which ramp did you guys launch from?


Thanks! It was somewhere by St. Marks, just north of there I believe!


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Panacea?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice job. Now quit telling everyone about the fishing up here, it’s nice not going out and having to fight googans left and right!


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep gotta love the Big Bend!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Nice job. Now quit telling everyone about the fishing up here, it’s nice not going out and having to fight googans left and right!


My buddy was saying he's never seen anyone go out an fish around his areas so I thought it'd be safe to post haha. I'll keep it on the DL next time then, googan fighting is the worst


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Redbelly said:


> Yep gotta love the Big Bend!


First experience was a great one! haha


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Launched out of Lighthouse in this vid. I went out the same place today for my first time since moving here. Saw a few dust but thats about it. Trout bite was good in the AM. I need to explore more. I throw a fly when I can so I need to find places with sight fishing opportunities...


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the best for sight fishing will be the area from Lanark to St Teresa beach


----------

